# So when does everyone think things are going to get back to normal around here?



## wickidwombat (Mar 16, 2012)

With the 5Dmk3 vs D800 being the most contraversial release in photographic history
I was just wondering when everyone thinks that things are going to return to normal around here?

Please this poll is just for fun, try to lighten up guys


----------



## Orion (Mar 16, 2012)

I miss those days when I waited for the next model to be released, so that I could then go online and read the reviews, such as dpreview and dxoMark, and decide on which to buy. . . . . . . but nooooooo I had to join this forum and waste my days reading psycho bable and learning of fire and brimstone, oceans boiling dogs and cats living together . . . . mass hysteria :


----------



## YellowJersey (Mar 16, 2012)

Orion said:


> I miss those days when I waited for the next model to be released, so that I could then go online and read the reviews, such as dpreview and dxoMark, and decide on which to buy. . . . . . . but nooooooo I had to join this forum and waste my days reading psycho bable and learning of fire and brimstone, oceans boiling dogs and cats living together . . . . mass hysteria :



This man speaks the truth.


----------



## Seamus (Mar 16, 2012)

You have to admit, some of this stuff is pretty entertaining.


----------



## moreorless (Mar 16, 2012)

dilbert said:


> It all depends on Canon.
> 
> Does Canon know what it is doing wrong?
> 
> ...



"Doing wrong" is different for everyone though and those who didnt get what they want shout loudest.

I'd guess in a month or two though the fanboys and trolls will have found something new to argue about and things will start to return to norma.


----------



## Actionpix (Mar 16, 2012)

I think there are two camps. The old fashioned guys, used to 100 ISO, or lower, film that got their skills perfected in the pre-digital time and the newcomers that started with a mobile phone. When you are used to film you are looking for a camera that can deliver an image that can outperform film as, when you are used to mobile phone images, you are looking for something that outperforms a phone, not only in image quality but also in handling. With a high ISO camera you get that last. But the old fashioned guys are still waiting for their high detail full frame camera. And as long Canon does not deliver it the discussion will go on.


----------



## kdsand (Mar 16, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> With the 5Dmk3 vs D800 being the most contraversial release in photographic history
> I was just wondering when everyone thinks that things are going to return to normal around here?
> 
> Please this poll is just for fun, try to lighten up guys



Perhaps the world has already ended and we just have not caught on?
 :-\


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 16, 2012)

There is missing an answer: "When Canon buys Nikon Imaging Division", which according to Maya calendar should take place on Dec 21st 2012. Let's be patient...


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> With the 5Dmk3 vs D800 being the most contraversial release in photographic history
> I was just wondering when everyone thinks that things are going to return to normal around here?
> 
> Please this poll is just for fun, try to lighten up guys



MotoGP starts soon - I will be able to roll up with 1 body and 2 white lens mounted on the gimbal and have great 4 day weekends. The rest of the time will be working out which beach to sit on taking 'street' pictures of the Sheilas   

Ahhhhh the alarm has just woken me up ;D ;D ;D


----------



## squarebox (Mar 16, 2012)

Orion said:


> learning of fire and brimstone, oceans boiling dogs and cats living together . . . . mass hysteria :



I read that and was like... "OMG dogs being boiled in oceans... and wait.. why are cats living together horrible?"

Things will propbably get back to normal after the 7dmk2 and rebel 650D get released.


----------



## kentandersen (Mar 16, 2012)

what is back to normal?

If you mean back to the time when a new "5dMKIII what do you think it will look like thread" is being posted 5-6 times a day?

That time will come in just a couple of months. That when all the "unboxed 5dMKIII", "5dMKIII high ISO pixel peep discussion threads", "5dMKIII vs 5dMkII vs Nikon vs Iphone" and "shall I sell my kidney vote" are being changed with 7dMKII threads.

The forum here will stay normal, and look excactly the same all this year. You just changed the name of the camera released or expected... and add a small improvement in the gear mentioned.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 16, 2012)

#1. Normal? We don't need no stink'n normal.

#2. About an hour before the next controversial release.

#3. As soon as the 5dm3 isn't back ordered.


----------



## solarpos (Mar 16, 2012)

Once the ants leave the Canon


----------



## markphoto (Mar 16, 2012)

solarpos said:


> Once the ants leave the Canon



LMAO

Awesome!!


----------



## JR (Mar 16, 2012)

We still will have plenty on new lens to complain about and the rumored mega pixel camera from Canon...so I hope things will continue to be as passionnate around here

8)


----------



## unfocused (Mar 16, 2012)

Not sure what normal is, but I've been pretty impressed with the level of hysteria over the last two weeks.

It seems like we've got more drama queens than a trainload of junior high cheerleaders on their way to a Justin Bieber concert. 

People are now reduced to whining about instruction manuals and auto-ISO buttons, not to mention everyone pouring over image files to examine them at sub-atomic levels to see if the molecular structure of the D800 is cleaner. 

I am taking and recommending that others take the following pledge: _"As a Canon 7D owner, I hereby pledge that when the 7D II is released I will not embarrass myself like my full-frame brethren have done over the Canon 5D III. I may cringe and whine a bit about the price, wish it had more or less resolution, dynamic range or high ISO performance, but I will wait for the reviews and try to remember that it is just a camera and that my personal self-worth is not based upon whether or not Canon produces a camera that meets my exact specifications." _


----------



## solarpos (Mar 16, 2012)

I will take that pledge as well.


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 16, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Not sure what normal is, but I've been pretty impressed with the level of hysteria over the last two weeks.
> 
> It seems like we've got more drama queens than a trainload of junior high cheerleaders on their way to a Justin Bieber concert.
> 
> People are now reduced to whining about instruction manuals and auto-ISO buttons, not to mention everyone pouring over image files to examine them at sub-atomic levels to see if the molecular structure of the D800 is cleaner.



While people may be overreacting and really getting crazy in the d800 vs. 5D3 debate, the underlying issue remains: _someone at Canon totally f*cked their market research_. I wouldn't be surprised if said employee/group is currently unemployed.

A few observations:

Canon went for lower MP, thinking the chatter from users leaned towards lower MP - but improved quality
Nikon has demonstrated that higher MP doesn't necessarily mean a sacrifice in quality
Canon took a gamble that Nikon could not produce a mind-blowing high MP body. They took that gamble and, in the short term at least - lost
Nikon is likely under-pricing their d800 as a loss-leader to get Canon people talking, and possibly jumping ship. And so far... it's genius marketing, because - well - it's working. We're all talking about it, aren't we?

So while we all may be able to sit back and say "calm down!" or poke fun at what we may deem to be over-reactions from the Canon base, the reality of the situation is that Nikon has stirred the pot. The d800 cannot be ignored; it has completely changed the dSLR landscape, and the frustration we're seeing from Canon users is because this innovation did not come from Canon first.

Canon is now in the position of responding/reacting, instead of leading the development. You can't blame the Canon fans for being frustrated with being put in that position. We'd all prefer leading to following. And as much as we may hate to say/admit it, Nikon appears to be leading in the fast pitched game of sensor-tech... at least for now.

Canon will respond accordingly - and I trust that they will with an appropriate body when the time comes. All we can do is wait and see (or bitch and whine in forums in the meantime).


----------



## distant.star (Mar 16, 2012)

To paraphrase a certain genius from a particular movie...

Normal is as normal does.


----------



## moreorless (Mar 16, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what normal is, but I've been pretty impressed with the level of hysteria over the last two weeks.
> ...



This is really exactly the kind of post the OP was talking about, someone making a person judgement that is not shared by many others and talking it up as a stone cold fact.


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 16, 2012)

What's normal .


----------



## iaind (Mar 16, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> What's normal .



  You dont have to be mad to post here but it helps


----------



## traveller (Mar 16, 2012)

This is pretty much 'normal' after a release. Whatever Canon do, it won't be right for the critics: the 7D "would have been better if Canon had used a 12MP sensor", the 5D MkII was "too noisy", none of the 1D-series after the 1D MkIIn can autofocus on anything. Hell, I'm surprised that Canon are still in business, let alone the market leader! Some have suggested that Canon should buy Sony sensors but that won't help them against the flamers, there would still be some switch that was wrongly positioned or some mode that they didn't like and completely ruined the camera. No, Canon need to buy Nikon's entire line-up and simply rebadge it; even then, I'm sure that there would be something wrong with the paint they'd used on the logo.


----------



## haqyourlegs (Mar 16, 2012)

When the chicken crosses the road.


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 16, 2012)

Going to get worst. There are at least 3 more bodies to be released and there will certainly be more posts about how (pick one) didn't meet their expectations. This will create more "I'm switching to Nikon" threads. 

Also, I think the Mayans knew that on 21 Dec 2012, Canon would release an official statement that they were discontinuing the 7D line and replacing it with the 70D. This will cause mass hysteria which will lead to the end of the world.


----------



## rporterfield (Mar 16, 2012)

I thought this was normal.


----------



## David KM (Mar 16, 2012)

I was begining to think Cameras were only for bitching and moaning, come to find out they are actually used for taking photographs. I have never wanted to post over the last year but I have to admit I actually started to post in the past month due to the madness. With the influx of "I'm jumping to Nikon..." now I have to lurk on eBay for all those jumper's "L" lenses flooding the market ;o)

Would anyone like some cheese with all this whine?


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 16, 2012)

moreorless said:


> This is really exactly the kind of post the OP was talking about, someone making a person judgement that is not shared by many others and talking it up as a stone cold fact.



Aside from assuming that Canon fudged up their marketing and approach to the 5D3, what else is a judgment? 


It's a fact that the d300 is a higher MP camera body - the highest of any currently available in the 35mm format.
It's a fact that Canon does not have a camera body with equivalent MP in the 35mm format.
It's a fact that a lot of people here are talking about the d800.
It's a fact that the d800 is cheaper than the 5D3 and could tempt buyers.
It's a fact that Canon won't ignore the d800 (unless they just don't care about the competition).
It's a fact that Canon is focusing a segment of their product development on the cinema market (see the C300). 
It's a fact that Nikon does not have a cinema line of bodies. 
It's a fact that professional photographers will evaluate all imaging products and choose the camera that gives them the highest quality image - regardless of brand loyalty.

If you think I'm making personal judgments, I think you would be wrong, and in my mind - be it a conscious decision or not - you're ignoring the impact the d800 could have on the dSLR market. I think an objective evaluation of the competition is prudent, especially when it potentially offers a better image at a lower cost. What pro photographer would not want to consider all the options available to him?

Where is the folly in that approach? And I'm asking sincerely - not just to start some flame war.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 16, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what normal is, but I've been pretty impressed with the level of hysteria over the last two weeks.
> ...



So my much of these kind of posts really make me imagine it is sports teams and fans being discussed.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 16, 2012)

David KM said:


> I was begining to think Cameras were only for bitching and moaning, come to find out they are actually used for taking photographs. I have never wanted to post over the last year but I have to admit I actually started to post in the past month due to the madness. With the influx of "I'm jumping to Nikon..." now I have to lurk on eBay for all those jumper's "L" lenses flooding the market ;o)
> 
> Would anyone like some cheese with all this whine?



Okay so we'll just whine at the whiners from our high horses now shall we?

Okay so when shall we start whining at the whined winers? Oh... I just did... Now someone needs to start whining about the person who started whining about the person who started whiny about the people who were whining about canon... The after that someone needs to... Ah screw it the keyboard is too small and copying and pasting is too hard on the iPhone to carry this on...


----------



## Rob Wiebe (Mar 16, 2012)

If you don't get drawn in there can be some entertainment here. For the record, I ordered the 5D3 and the 1D-X, expecting the 5D3 on Thursday, and the 1D-X the first week of May, according to my local Photo Source store who place the orders. I'm taking pictures, not arguing ...


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 16, 2012)

Rob Wiebe said:


> If you don't get drawn in there can be some entertainment here. For the record, I ordered the 5D3 and the 1D-X, expecting the 5D3 on Thursday, and the 1D-X the first week of May, according to my local Photo Source store who place the orders. I'm taking pictures, not arguing ...



If you manage your time properly, you can do both! ;D


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 16, 2012)

Normal? You mean we have to go out and take pictures? Oh sh*t.


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 16, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> Normal? You mean we have to go out and take pictures? Oh sh*t.



Taking pictures is for sucks.

Bitching is where it's at!

FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwwalla (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.examiner.com/photography-in-cleveland/canon-5d-mark-iii-kills-nikon-d800-at-high-iso

For those that are bored with the same old reviews. Of course some might need a little salt while reading.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 16, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> Normal? You mean we have to go out and take pictures? Oh sh*t.



Or you can take pictures and have a normal life and just talk crap here using your iPhone while sat down on the seat with the big hole in... haven't you heard of multitasking?

And no that's not where I'm typing this from... I'm cooking the kids their pasta... Multi tasking again see...


----------



## zim (Mar 16, 2012)

Right…. about option 5 (In december 2012 when the world finally ends)

There have been about 514 leap years since Canon (Caesar) created them in 45BC. without the extra day every 4 years, so e.g. on the 5th of march 2010 would actually have been July 28th 2013… so Nikon (Mayan) calendar did not account for the leap year. so technically the world has already ended. Which definitively proves that that the 5Dx is the best Camera to never be produced…… ever……. RIGHT


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 16, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> A few observations:
> 
> Canon went for lower MP, thinking the chatter from users leaned towards lower MP - but improved quality
> Nikon has demonstrated that higher MP doesn't necessarily mean a sacrifice in quality
> ...



+1 for your observations - but what is your definition of "under-pricing"?

Does it mean Nikon does not take as much money as they can possibly get away with like Canon? If so, I wouldn't call it under-pricing, but clever-pricing, because if the price tag is still somehow reachable for Joe Sixpack, people will still invest in dslr gear and not simply abandon it for mirror-less systems that are rumored to be able to take pictures, too...


----------



## David KM (Mar 16, 2012)

> Okay so we'll just whine at the whiners from our high horses now shall we?
> 
> Okay so when shall we start whining at the whined winers? Oh... I just did... Now someone needs to start whining about the person who started whining about the person who started whiny about the people who were whining about canon... The after that someone needs to... Ah screw it the keyboard is too small and copying and pasting is too hard on the iPhone to carry this on...



Is that the new mkIII horse because I hear it's not nearly as high as new Nikon horses. Your horse has an iPhone ?!?!?! ...I'm selling my saddle and jumping ship


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 16, 2012)

David KM said:


> > Okay so we'll just whine at the whiners from our high horses now shall we?
> >
> > Okay so when shall we start whining at the whined winers? Oh... I just did... Now someone needs to start whining about the person who started whining about the person who started whiny about the people who were whining about canon... The after that someone needs to... Ah screw it the keyboard is too small and copying and pasting is too hard on the iPhone to carry this on...
> 
> ...



Yeah but apparently Canons new horse is meant to able to see clearer in low light than Nikons new horse...


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 17, 2012)

I shot the man that was trying to shoot Canon's new horse ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 17, 2012)

When the 5D MK II came out, it took 6 months to a year for all those complaining about too many MP to quiet down.


----------



## moreorless (Mar 17, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> moreorless said:
> 
> 
> > This is really exactly the kind of post the OP was talking about, someone making a person judgement that is not shared by many others and talking it up as a stone cold fact.
> ...



Oh it'll certainly have an impact and some potential Canon users maybe switch(I'm considering it myself as a crop Canon user who takes landscapes) but where you loose me is the view that Canon has definately made an error with the 5D mk3.

Seems to me that a certain sub set of photographers who were most pleased with the 5D mk2's direction have come to believe that there needs are the needs of the vast majority of users. The landscape taking pixel peeping crowd(many of whome will never buy either camera, there just fanboys backing a brand) to me seem both the most over represented and the most vocal on the net. I'd say that the idea that "more resolution is always worthwhile" does not hold for the majority of users, Canon obviously believe that the 5D mk2 was close to that.

Again thats just my opinion, I don't throw it around as fact.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 17, 2012)

unfocused said:


> everyone pouring over image files to examine them at sub-atomic levels to see if the molecular structure of the D800 is cleaner.



EPIC.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 17, 2012)

unfocused said:


> everyone pouring over image files to examine them at sub-atomic levels to see if the molecular structure of the D800 is cleaner.



That's the rational opinion that made Canon make their 5d3 with 22mp. Basically, you're saying that the gear has to be in line with the photographer's needs, and too many mp for lower fps or higher noise or dr (though the d800 seems to be unaffected) don't result in good pictures - cropping power is not everything.

However, I really don't see why the resulting mp count and dr/noise tradeoff would be 22 instead of e.g. 28. Canon (marketing) could have lowered the mp to 16, too, and made iso 6400 look like iso 100. But they didn't.

I guess what people are saying/writing based on rational thinking is one thing, what they actually wish for or would buy is another thing alltogether. This is what Canon marketing overlooked when they granted the wish for a "fixed" 5d2 and came up with the current 5d3 specs.

The other way around, I am pretty sure many Nikon gear owners who argued "12 or 16mp are enough" for the last years now are absolutely crazy about "their" brand 36mp body, and so would be Canon users that now praise the 5d3 if Canon would be able to release at least a 28mp 5dx.


----------

